# Chartering in Turkey



## jvlassak (Oct 1, 2009)

We are considering chartering somewhere along the Turkish coast this summer, probably the area of Bodrum or Marmaris. Does anyone have any recent experience chartering there, any good companies to work with? Any recommendations would be much appreciated! 

Our plan is to sail most of the day from one little port to the next, with longish breaks for lunch as we will be taking our ten-year-old twins along - they like to spend time at anchor, in a little cove, jumping in the water...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I haven't had experience chartering there but I have sailed there a number of times including 4 months on this boat.

I don't have a lot of faith in some people in business in that country.. There is little to stop them taking advantage of a foreigner. Consequently I would only charter with one of the big international companies.

Sunsail have bases there. I think I would be checking them out.

Every anchorage has its restaurants and touts that try to get you to use their moorings, they tell you anchoring is not safe there etc...
I don't want to eat in a resturant where they lie to get you in the door. So weirdly, and in not many countries would I say this, but the charter companies guide book may be the way to work out where the "approved" places to go are.
However, when you can anchor yourself and go into a town you will be away from all their clutches and will be able to find great places to eat.
To a degree you must remember that Turkeys coast is a tourist thing.... The real locals are not the people you will see till you get deep into the town away from the tourist areas. 

My favorite places stretch right along the coast, but probably most between Marmaris and Fetheya.


----------



## jvlassak (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks, Mark, I think I'll check out Sunsail and some of the other bigger companies. 

I suppose there are many touristy areas in the Mediterranean with less than reputable characters - although some places are worse than others. I do enjoy exploring the towns and harbors. Last time I was in Turkey, some twenty five years ago, I found people very friendly and hospitable.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

jvlassak said:


> Last time I was in Turkey, some twenty five years ago, I found people very friendly and hospitable.


I sailed there in 1985 (Datca to Fethiye), 1987 (Marmaris to Kekova), 1988 (Datca to Iassos). That was in flotilla with the Yacht Cruising Association, a precursor to Sunsail.

I found the locals to be fantastic. After we got anchored, someone from the local taverna would row out and ask if we were coming for dinner. They would pick us up and the appointed time and take us back to boat afterwards.

It is still my favourite.


----------



## Simon123 (Nov 29, 2007)

I sailed Turkey as crew right around 2000 and I had a similar experience with the locals. They certainly do hustle more to get you in the door of the restaurants or shops but that's completely cultural. Even walking down the street in Istanbul they always wanted to engage you and try to talk you into the shop. With that said I never had any experiences that I thought I was being ripped off. The food in the little seaside places was good and we enjoyed eating in all the little places that come out to you. I wouldn't be worried about chartering from anyone after doing the standard due diligence I'd do here in the States.


----------



## FDR14127 (Apr 14, 2010)

I sailed with a flotilla from Sunsail out of Gocheck about four or five years ago. We had a wonderful time and I would do it again in a heartbeat. I was in Turkey this past June and highly recommend it as a tourist destination. Food is fantastic, natives very hospitable, and the history fascinating. The Aussie staff at Sunsail handle all the tedious details so you can just go with the flow and the flotilla, so you can sail, eat, and enjoy.


----------



## jvlassak (Oct 1, 2009)

Any recommendations for itineraries in that general area? We like visiting little harbor towns, but also anchor in hidden away coves...


----------

